# Dometic refrigerator repair - please!



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Can anyone recommend a repair agent, in the Midlands, For my Dometic refrigerator which has packed up on 240volts?


----------



## jiffyman (May 11, 2005)

Is it a three way? Does it work on the other supplies, i.e 12 v or gas??


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Thanks for your response. It is a three way and it does work on 12volt and gas - there is 240 volts at the fridge.


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

When you say midlands, where exactly are you. There is a Dometic agent near Doncaster


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Evesham is where I live


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Richard - Evesham is positively SOUTH   
I thought you were up at the Newark show and stuck. Sorry I guess Donny is about 150 miles too far North

Pete


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Thanks for your input Vennwood


----------



## jiffyman (May 11, 2005)

Well, at least it does work on the other two, so it could only be the 240v heater or maybe the stat possibly 

(cant remember off hand if they have a stat for each of the 12v and 240v circuits, as I havent worked on them in a few years)


----------



## jiffyman (May 11, 2005)

Just looked at a few wiring diagrams, and if it is working on 12volt, I think it maybe the 240v side of the heater thats packed up.

Looks the stat switches the neutral, so if it was the stat that had gone, then it wouldnt work on 12v or 240v

(of course this depends on the model you have though)


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

The model is an RM7605L


----------



## ubuntu1 (Jan 14, 2008)

*contact*

If you contact Dometic they will put you in touch with a local service agent.


----------



## sergeant (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi Richardjames, If you live in Evesham take it to Autosleepers, they are on your front doorstep, Steve


----------



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

*Fridge Recall*

Hi RichardJames,

Have you had the safety mod on your fridge?.

I see it is listed as possibly being in need of checking - see below:

and goes on to say that has a precaution they are pointing out a possible hazard that may lead to gas leakage on some of their 2 door fridge freezers.

From the letter the models concerned are all of the following models of Dometic fridge-freezers manufactured during the period 2004-2007:

RM-7601 
RM-7605 
RM-7651 
RM-7655 
RM-7801 
RM-7805 
RM-7851 
RM-7855 
The reason for the recall is that screws holding the cooling-unit to the appliance's rear housing have been found to be sub-standard and require replacement.

I thought it worth posting about this for anyone it may affect as any vibration whilst the a vehicle is being driven may cause the screws to fracture and result in a gas leak.

The letter goes on to say that the precise product designation as well as the Dometic product and serial number can be gathered from the rating plate thaat is located at the bottome left of the rear wall in the fridge interior.

It also says if you are affected you should no longer use it on gas until you have had an appointment with a specialist dealer and recommends you close the corresponding gas shut off valve on the vehicle side............it goes on to say it is still safe to use your fridge on 12 volt and 230 volt.

If you are affected you can get more help on +800 366 38 420 it says call immediately and have your vehicle registration certicate and the product and serial number of the fridge.

Happy Travels

cheers


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

I don't know this model but on an earlier model I had a problem with there were 2 fuses inside the AC Power Module at the base/back of the fridge(remove cover,3screws)
I think 1 was 5 Amp & the other 3 Amp


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Dave Newell Leisure Vehicle Services would be able to sort this for you I am sure.

Come on Dave, where are you?

Wire off? Thermostat? Element? Controller?

C.


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

I 'phoned Autosleepers and they said it was cheaper to replace the refrigerator - price of said item £948 8O 8O 8O 8O 8O 8O 8O 8O 
How do they justify that??????????? Yes I have had the modification done


----------



## 106309 (Aug 6, 2007)

*Dometic repair*

iIf you go to the Dometic web site and follow the links you will come to their Service centres, for different areas of the Country


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

richardjames said:


> I 'phoned Autosleepers and they said it was cheaper to replace the refrigerator - price of said item £948 8O 8O 8O 8O 8O 8O 8O 8O
> How do they justify that??????????? Yes I have had the modification done


 . . . typical dealers !
In mine there is a 'black box' with 2 fuses . . check to see if you have fuses & if they are blown


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

I cannot find any fuses. I have a schematic of the wiring which also does not show fuses. I have taken off the control panel - no sign of fuses. I have contacted a service engineer who is based in Northampton who going to try and have a look on Friday 8O


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

*Fridge*

Well I hope you get it fixed, they are indeed horribly expensive to replace


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Just had the refrigerator fixed by Malcolm Rock from Northampton - 1st class job for £80 - abit different from a suggested replacement of £948 8O 8O 8O - Did the work at the house
If any one wants a Dometic Sevice he can be found http://www.dometic.com/enuk/Europe/...n=United Kingdom&prd=Refrigerators&populate=1


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

richardjames said:


> Just had the refrigerator fixed by Malcolm Rock from Northampton - 1st class job for £80 - abit different from a suggested replacement of £948 8O 8O 8O - Did the work at the house
> If any one wants a Dometic Sevice he can be found http://www.dometic.com/enuk/Europe/...n=United Kingdom&prd=Refrigerators&populate=1


Hi Richard,

Did he say what the problem was, and how did he fix it, please?

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Hi Jock
It was the 230volt, 190watt heater element that was burnt out - 1 hour's work - he just fished out of the housing, unplugged and put the new one back


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

richardjames said:


> Hi Jock
> It was the 230volt, 190watt heater element that was burnt out - 1 hour's work - he just fished out of the housing, unplugged and put the new one back


A good result for you Richard.

Get some beer in that fridge now then. :lol: 
All the best,

Jock.


----------

